# Sufix tritanium plus chartreuse, 12lb - 1lb spool, 35$



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

new n plastic, 12lb, 4950 yards. 35$
wilmington nc

thanks


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I will take it if you can ship it to 22406 for the $35? Thanks FLEE


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Could you let me know if you are going to sell your line to me please? I sure would appreciate it, FLEE


----------

